
I quit my contracting job in Mtn. View, CA due to the virus - chovy
I don&#x27;t have it but everyone was sick there, I have bought a month&#x27;s supply of food and masks just in case the shit hits the fan here in Silicon Valley. VP of Engineer gave me a bunch of shit and said &quot;it isn&#x27;t working out&quot; when I didn&#x27;t come in for a month.<p>Looking for remote work (part-time&#x2F;contract) if anyone is interested in helping a guy out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;profullstack.com
======
JMTQp8lwXL
You seem a little raw from your last employment experience, I would encourage
refining the narrative you tell to prospective employers. "gave me a bunch of
[]" may not send a message that leads to the outcome you're looking for
(landing a new job). Keep your eye on the prize.

------
staticautomatic
You're suggesting that people in your workplace are infected with coronavirus?
What reason do you have to think that?

------
throw03172019
I’m sure we’d hear about these infected people in the Bay Area.

------
anonsivalley652
That sounds a bit like paranoia, an overreaction and uncool/unprofessional to
work remotely without discussion and quit a job without notice.

0\. Elected officials all around the world are highly-motivated by self-
preservation and re-election to contain a potential pathogen.

1\. The fatality rate is roughly 2%, mostly the very young and the very old,
skewing slightly towards the male gender. Someone would be very unlikely to
die from it if they were healthy.

2\. There is already a candidate vaccine from a lab in San Diego. If not,
there are viral inactivation/fragment and recovered patients' antibody
approaches that would probably work.

You might be better off starting a consulting company or founding a worker-
owned co-op startup rather than being underpaid as disposable worker.

